# Was spricht noch für den schneider ?



## McBandel (19. Oktober 2008)

Mach mir so meine gedanken, ob ich nicht auf den schriftengelehrten umsatteln soll (hab kräuterkunde).
rezepte sind ziemlich rar, oftmals seelengebunden,  und richtig geld verdienen kann man auch nicht.
gibts ein argument, warum man bei der schneiderei bleiben sollte?
mcbandel


----------



## Thrainan (19. Oktober 2008)

McBandel schrieb:


> Mach mir so meine gedanken, ob ich nicht auf den schriftengelehrten umsatteln soll (hab kräuterkunde).
> rezepte sind ziemlich rar, oftmals seelengebunden,  und richtig geld verdienen kann man auch nicht.
> gibts ein argument, warum man bei der schneiderei bleiben sollte?
> mcbandel


Bisher hab ich nicht den eindruck das man mit Glyphen viel verdienen kann. Große Glyphen kosten ja kaum mal 10g und die kleinen sind nur deshalb etwas teurer weil sie noch nicht bei vielen geproct sind. Da wirds auch bald abwärts gehen.


----------



## Snoooke (23. Oktober 2008)

McBandel schrieb:


> Mach mir so meine gedanken, ob ich nicht auf den schriftengelehrten umsatteln soll (hab kräuterkunde).
> rezepte sind ziemlich rar, oftmals seelengebunden,  und richtig geld verdienen kann man auch nicht.
> gibts ein argument, warum man bei der schneiderei bleiben sollte?
> mcbandel



Fliegender Teppich xD

Ja, das ist für mich Argument genug. Ausserdem wird man mit Taschen in WotLK wohl noch am meisten Gold machen können. War zumindest in BC so.


----------



## Ollimua (23. Oktober 2008)

Snoooke schrieb:


> Fliegender Teppich xD
> 
> Ja, das ist für mich Argument genug. Ausserdem wird man mit Taschen in WotLK wohl noch am meisten Gold machen können. War zumindest in BC so.



Find ich auch. Das mit den Taschen ist immer noch so =)


----------



## Velnias (11. November 2008)

für mich als priester genau der gleiche grund wie vor bc die items sind einfach nice und auch wenn es vll kein eisschattenzwirn oder urmondstoff set in dem sinn gibt, gibt es immer wieder sehr gute items für die andere klassen länger brauchen bzw umwege gehen müssen.

Und dann natürlich a) der Teppich und b) die Taschen


----------



## d2wap (14. November 2008)

Velnias schrieb:


> für mich als priester genau der gleiche grund wie vor bc die items sind einfach nice und auch wenn es vll kein eisschattenzwirn oder urmondstoff set in dem sinn gibt, gibt es immer wieder sehr gute items für die andere klassen länger brauchen bzw umwege gehen müssen.
> 
> Und dann natürlich a) der Teppich und b) die Taschen



Die selbst geschneiderten Sachen sind gut für Enchanter zum Leveln - ich gebe das gildenintern immer weiter.. so hat jeder was davon..
Und klar: TASCHEN!!! Sich, die Gilde und das AH ausstatten.. ist wunderbar.

Nicht zu vergessen den fliegenden Teppich.. ja klar.. 2 Mounts weniger bis zum Albinodrachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaniya (14. November 2008)

d2wap schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen den fliegenden Teppich.. ja klar.. 2 Mounts weniger bis zum Albinodrachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sind´s nicht sogar 4 Teppiche? Mein sowas gehört zu haben?!


----------



## Metadron72 (14. November 2008)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Sind´s nicht sogar 4 Teppiche? Mein sowas gehört zu haben?!



sind die teppiche eigentlich bop ?


----------



## d2wap (14. November 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> sind die teppiche eigentlich bop ?



Ja, die Teppiche sind BOP - nur für Schneider.
Wunderbar ^^

Und ja, es sollen 4 oder 5 Teppiches sein, doch bislang kursieren nur Infos über 2 Teppiche - über die anderen 3 weiß leider keiner etwas...


----------



## le-chuck (25. November 2008)

Das Finden der Nordischen Stoffe spricht noch dafür (bei 30g/stack am Anfang recht profitabel gewesen).


----------



## Dryadris (28. November 2008)

Geweihter Zauberfaden oder Zauberfaden des Meisters sind auch ganz nett. 
Zwar gibt es die gleiche Version auch für andere, jedoch brauch man da bei zb den Kirin Tor einen ehrfürchtigen Ruf um an das Rezept zu kommen. Der Schneider kann schon viel früher seinen Nutzen draus ziehen, weil die Fäden schon ab Skill 405 zu bekommen sind. Desweiteren sind die Schneidergebundenen Fäden von den Mats her um einiges günstiger.

*Zauberfaden des Meisters:* 2x Feuriger Eiskristall, 5x Lebendiger Eiskristall, 1x Vereiste Spinnenseide, 3x Eterniumfaden 
*Saphierfarbener Zauberfaden:* 8x Äonenfeuer, 1x Vereiste Spinnenseide, 3x Eterniumfaden, 1x Gefrorene Kugel

Beide Fäden bieten +50 Zaubermacht und +30 Ausdauer. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass der eine nur von Schneidern genutzt werden kann und nur einen Skill von 405 benötigt und der andere einen Skill von 430 und Ehrfürchtig bei den Kirin Tor benötigt. 
Genau gleich verhält es sich bei den Fäden die +50 Zaubermacht und +20 Willenskraft. Da ist der Schneider-Only Faden von den Mats genauso günstig im Vergleich zu dem For-All Faden.

Ich glaube alleine die Mats sind ein sehr gutes Argument um bei der Schneiderei zu bleiben, von den Sets mal abgesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salutari (29. Dezember 2009)

Hmm ... schade eigentlich. Ich habe soeben einen ähnlichen Thread hier gelesen und auf diesen geantwortet. Da dieser hier aber eher passt, bin ich einfach mal so dreist und copy & waste hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Hier hat sich ja lang nix getan : / darum werde ich mal versuchen, diese Diskussion aufzufrischen ^^
> 
> Hätte  gehoft, dass nach 3.3 schonmal was neues gepostet wurde. Momentan frage  ich mich dasselbe ... lohnt Schneiderei? ... Wenn man das maximum an  Stats aus seinem Char rauskitzeln will. Spiele gerade einen Holy Priest  hoch, welcher mein neuer Main werden soll.
> 
> ...




Da sich auch hier eine halbe Ewigkeit nichts getan hat, mach ich mir mal besser nicht zuviel Hoffnung auf Reaktionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG,
Salutari


----------



## iomega1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Denke schneiodern lohnt wirklich nur noch für Leute die in keine Raids rein gehen können oder wollen.
Und selbst da gibt es über das AH deutlich bessere Sachen als man als SChneiderlein herstellen kann.
Kosten zwar sicherlich ne Stange Gold, je nachdem wie schnell man etwas will, aber besser sind die Sachen allemal.

Fazit: Außer den Garnen gibt es keine nennenwerten Vorteile.

Aso ja der Fliegende Teppich noch.


----------



## Droyale (30. Dezember 2009)

iomega1 schrieb:


> Denke schneiodern lohnt wirklich nur noch für Leute die in keine Raids rein gehen können oder wollen.
> Und selbst da gibt es über das AH deutlich bessere Sachen als man als SChneiderlein herstellen kann.
> Kosten zwar sicherlich ne Stange Gold, je nachdem wie schnell man etwas will, aber besser sind die Sachen allemal.
> 
> ...


und der hosen enchant mit dem man sich als schneider fast 200g einspart.


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Dezember 2009)

Und die Spezialisierung auf z.B. Zaubertuch bringt natürlich auch einiges. Am besten passt dazu dann immer noch Verzauberkunst. So kannst du die Questbelohnung auch gleich entzaubern.


----------



## Frozzi (31. Dezember 2009)

also ich mach mit schneidern auch noch gut gold 

so 300g neben bei am tag nur mit netherstofftaschen &(cd´s brauch ich selber, aber die könnte man ja acuh verkaufen) genuaso wie die PDK und ICC rezepte sehr gefragt sind und gut tg geben man könnte auch noch die fäden gut verkaufen, aber bei uns ist Spinnenseide sehr selten im ah und demensprechend teuer =)


----------



## Freakypriest (4. Januar 2010)

Also gerade als Raidaktiver Schneider kann man ne menge Gold verdienen. Mit den neuen ICC Rezepten bekomme ich oft zwischen 50-200g trinkgeld.


----------



## Gerti (16. Februar 2010)

Teppich und VZ für den Umhang, genug Argumente fürs Schneidern! Zum Gold machen hab ich Twinks...


----------

